# Delivery Info



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi,

Will be making an order tomorrow but a quick question:

Is the free delivery dealt with by royal mail? Unsure if somebody will be in on the delivery date so would prefer to collect from the local sorting office

Thanks!


----------



## DetailedClean (Jan 31, 2012)

No, most likely it will be interlink depending on the weight/products.


----------



## Dan-SRi (Jan 30, 2011)

Damn thats my plan out the window.

thanks anyway


----------

